# Brixham pubs/ restaurants



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 3, 2005)

Can anyone recommend their favourite haunts in Brixham?
Were going for a weekend in a fortnight and dont want to waste time or money eating at crappy places if we can get a few good recommendations and enjoy ourselves 
 We're taking the Little Miss and Master Hissyfits though so the places have to be willing to acommodate kids (but we arent after any brewster bears or wacky warehouse fun pub things- not our idea of fun at all)
We like decent beer, wine and food  were especially up for dining at places  which use local produce. 
We'd also like pointing in the direction of a decent chippy so we can go and grab some fish and chips when we arrive to feed the starving smalls.

So where are you favourites??? recommend away, or conversely anywhere to avoid like the plague


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 3, 2005)

Knowhere Guide ???


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 3, 2005)

That would be great if it contained anything other than 'hookup spots' for 14 year olds but thanks anyway


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 3, 2005)

Food

    * Wongs Chinese has been there since the dawn of time, on Fore Street. Still the best. Also Kam Boat up in St Mary's Square is good.
    * The Kam Boat, in St. Marys square is probably the best Chinese restaurant in the town, and has an excellent take away. Bouns they also deliver.. Pilgrims is another good restaurant, bit expensive but worthwhile.
    * The only chinese takeaway in the world you can spend £40 plus quid in and they don't give you any prawn crackers !! believe it.
    * Brixham contains probably the best resrtaurant in Torbay. Pilgrims in Fore Street, I ate there twice on Easter weekend and although they were full up the service was excellent and the food was axceptionally good. This restaurantwith its former London chef who I think is the owner are well worth a visit.
    * Churston Court, five minutes from town. 12th century with resident ghost. Super Carvery too.
    * Best chippy is Davids on Bolton Street, or the Rio on Pump sT 

Pubs

    * Although not in Brixham exactly, but on the outskirts is a pub in the village of Galmpton. Good pub grub, plus a restaurant, excellent beers, and is frequented by mainly locals.
    * Apparently the Bolton is much improved also a good music venue. Try the maritime inn for something different, a great old fashioned bar not to be missed.
    * The Blue Anchor has live music every Saturday night with Southern Comfort, and every other Friday night with Howard Jones. Probably the Best Steak House in Brixham.
    * Best Pub in Town - Blue Anchor - Harbourside (Over 21's and NO CHILDREN!)
    * Quayside was good when I lived there in the 70s
    * There are about 100 pubs in Brixham, cheapest is Wetherspoon 'The Vigilance', but everyone calls it 'Spoons. Loads of pubs around the harbour, best young pubs are The Bullers, The Sprat and Mackeral, THe Rising Sun, and The Burton. Nicest pub is the Berry Head hotel. Worth it for the views across the bay. 

Cafes and coffee shops

    * Good coffee in Beachcomber on Fore Street.
    * the only decent cuppa is at the weatherspoons 55p for a cappuchino need i say more?
    * Get a great breakfast at the cabin, on the harbourside. The Brixham big fry is the perfect antidote to a hang over toast, coffee or t, juice, preserves and of couse a fry up that would sink a battleship all for £4.50
    * The Copper Kettle
    * LOADS, but all with crap coffee


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks  Thats fab. I saw pilgrims mentioned in a couple of reviews I googled( just nothing in particular on that)


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 12, 2005)

There's a good chippy opposite the statue of Orange Bill (on the harbour) and a really good Indian (can't remember the name, but it's probably the only one in Brixham - bottom of Fore Street IIRC)


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 14, 2005)

Cool, thanks  Were going this weekend. I cant wait


----------

